# What is Q view?



## bnew17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ive been searching around this forum to see what exactly Q view is but i havent found anything. Im guessing its a way to share pictures? Im guessing its a reccomended way of posting them. Where do i need to go to do this, i have quite a few pictures from previous smokes id like to share, Thanks,,,just a newbie with a simple and silly question!!


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 8, 2011)

It is a photo of your bbq posted up for use to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  over...


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 8, 2011)

Very simply put it is taking pictures of your cooking prep work, during cooking pictures and after cooking/presentation pictures.

Could go into more detail but that is what it is.

Each time you post you have the ability to attach images to your posts by clicking on the "picture" icon, this will also add those pictures to your album so you can have them for viewing later.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf  

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Just click on qview in my signature for a tutorial.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe someone needs to make a all-inclusive "New Member" packet with instructions and FAQ's from various posts, wiki's and what not.  Maybe someone already has?


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 9, 2011)

JW  ya mean something like this???

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## burnt (Aug 25, 2011)

Good question, and answers. I just searched "q-view" to fine out myself, now it makes perfect sences.

It would also be helpfull for us noobs to have somewhee to refereance acronyms as well. For instance "UDS" ??  I am assuming up draft system?  But the topic seems to be exclusive to 55gal  barrels? is it not for any/all updrafts? 

thanks in advance for the help


----------



## boykjo (Aug 25, 2011)

UDS.............. Ugly drum smoker.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I typed in acronyms and the first one came up http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronym-s


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 25, 2011)

Burnt said:


> Good question, and answers. I just searched "q-view" to fine out myself, now it makes perfect sences.
> 
> It would also be helpfull for us noobs to have somewhee to refereance acronyms as well. For instance "UDS" ?? I am assuming up draft system? But the topic seems to be exclusive to 55gal barrels? is it not for any/all updrafts?
> 
> thanks in advance for the help


Scroll up to meateaters comment and click on acronyms in the signature.


----------



## buddha65281 (Jun 22, 2014)

bnew17 said:


> Ive been searching around this forum to see what exactly Q view is but i havent found anything. Im guessing its a way to share pictures? Im guessing its a reccomended way of posting them. Where do i need to go to do this, i have quite a few pictures from previous smokes id like to share, Thanks,,,just a newbie with a simple and silly question!!


actually,. I am a newbie and didn't know either but I am guessing it has something to do with an app for the phone


----------

